# Favorite / Best Inshore Baitcaster ??



## Emerald Ghost

I want to put a nice inshore combo together for Speckled Trout and looking for input on a good reel.
Backlash and salt corrosion resistance are particularly important to me. 

Thanks in advance for your opinion.


----------



## travhale

There are so many great reels out there these days, but the ones I use, and have got great service out of, are Shimano and Lews. 

I use the Shimano Curado and Chronarch, and Lews Team Pro reels. These are great trout reels, and will handle just about every inshore species you can catch along the Gulf Coast.


----------



## Chris V

I'm still a hardcore Abu Garcia fan. Many of mine are professional swimmers and are still working great lol!!!!


----------



## Splittine

I've always used and been pleased with the Shimano Curados and Daiwa Inshores. Recently over the last few years started using the Abu Garcia Revo Inshore and it's amazing.


----------



## travhale

Chris V said:


> I'm still a hardcore Abu Garcia fan. Many of mine are professional swimmers and are still working great lol!!!!


I bought the revo inshore a few years ago. I wasn't impressed with it for the price point, also, I opened it up and it was full of metal shavings :blink: I'll see if i can did up those pics... Sold it, tried the quantum smoke, didn't like it, sold it and bought the shimano chronarch--much better reel IMO.

Here are some of the metal shavings I pulled out of the revo inshore


----------



## kmerr80

I've always used the Shimano Calcutta, 200B I think. Had 3 for about 15 years now with no problems.


----------



## travhale

kmerr80 said:


> I've always used the Shimano Calcutta, 200B I think. Had 3 for about 15 years now with no problems.


Those are great reels, a little heavy, but simple and will stand the test of time. Since I throw mostly topwater and twitch baits, I prefer a smaller and lighter reel. It make a big difference at the end of a long day by lessening the forearm and wrist fatigue you experiece throwing those types of lures.


----------



## Chris V

travhale said:


> I bought the revo inshore a few years ago. I wasn't impressed with it for the price point, also, I opened it up and it was full of metal shavings :blink: I'll see if i can did up those pics... Sold it, tried the quantum smoke, didn't like it, sold it and bought the shimano chronarch--much better reel IMO.
> 
> Here are some of the metal shavings I pulled out of the revo inshore


The newer model Revo Inshore is pretty solid. The problems you had sound like a true manufacturers defect and would've been covered under warranty.

I personally still use older round style Abus and Calcuttas but have several Revo models with the STX being my favorite.

I used old green Curados for many years but they had a bad phase with the E and G generation.


----------



## travhale

Chris V said:


> The newer model Revo Inshore is pretty solid. The problems you had sound like a true manufacturers defect and would've been covered under warranty.
> 
> I personally still use older round style Abus and Calcuttas but have several Revo models with the STX being my favorite.
> 
> I used old green Curados for many years but they had a bad phase with the E and G generation.


Probably true, but I don't like messing with warranty hassles. I have some abu round reels too, I do like those for certain tasks. What's the bad phase with the E and G series Curados you speak of? I have nothing but good things to say about both--great work horse reels.


----------



## NKlamerus

Someone ask oceanmaster what he works on the least.


----------



## Ocean Master

The Abu's and Chronarch then Curado seem to be the most popular. A bunch of them come through here for tune up's only.


----------



## etrade92

This makes me wonder if Penn will ever get into the baitcaster game?


----------



## Splittine

etrade92 said:


> This makes me wonder if Penn will ever get into the baitcaster game?


They are, kinda. I've had a few Penn International 965 and 975.


----------



## Chris V

travhale said:


> Probably true, but I don't like messing with warranty hassles. I have some abu round reels too, I do like those for certain tasks. What's the bad phase with the E and G series Curados you speak of? I have nothing but good things to say about both--great work horse reels.


I had clutch issues and problems with bearing corrosion. Never had an issue with previous and later generations. I had to deal with more returns/warranties with those generations of Curados than any other as well. Shimano discontinued these quickly because of such so it was a well acknowledged issue. The new ones are great though.

All manufacturers have their good and their bad. Mass produce anything and you'll eventually produce a lemon.


----------



## travhale

Chris V said:


> I had clutch issues and problems with bearing corrosion. Never had an issue with previous and later generations. I had to deal with more returns/warranties with those generations of Curados than any other as well. Shimano discontinued these quickly because of such so it was a well acknowledged issue. The new ones are great though.
> 
> All manufacturers have their good and their bad. Mass produce anything and you'll eventually produce a lemon.


That's interesting, and news to me. I don't think I've ever heard of an abnormal corrosion issue with those reels. I have 5-6 of them and they have all been dumped in the surf from me getting rolled in my kayak a few times over the years. I haven't noticed anything abnormal that wouldn't absolutely happen to any other brand of reel, in fact they have held up better than others. Sorry for your bad experience.


----------



## Chris V

travhale said:


> That's interesting, and news to me. I don't think I've ever heard of an abnormal corrosion issue with those reels. I have 5-6 of them and they have all been dumped in the surf from me getting rolled in my kayak a few times over the years. I haven't noticed anything abnormal that wouldn't absolutely happen to any other brand of reel, in fact they have held up better than others. Sorry for your bad experience.


No need in being sorry! I sell tackle for a living, I'm used to seeing models come and go. Experiences vary and I'm not knocking Shimano at all, just didn't care for that generation of Curado and neither did Shimano since they discontinued them after less than two years. 

The current model of Curado has been flawless and I've yet to sell/use one and hear a complaint. Price is right too.


----------



## Chris V

etrade92 said:


> This makes me wonder if Penn will ever get into the baitcaster game?


I have two 975 Internationals and I've owned the old levelmatics and sargus baitcasters. I love the International baitcasters but Penn is discontinuing them to lack of sales. I can tell you right now, these days I sell 10 low profile baitcasters for every one round baitcaster. I kinda hope Penn sticks with the direction they're in now and leaves the baitcasting market to manufacturers imbedded in that market.


----------



## kmerr80

travhale said:


> Those are great reels, a little heavy, but simple and will stand the test of time. Since I throw mostly topwater and twitch baits, I prefer a smaller and lighter reel. It make a big difference at the end of a long day by lessening the forearm and wrist fatigue you experiece throwing those types of lures.


 
Yep... us real men use big heavy baitcasters. :thumbup1:


----------



## travhale

kmerr80 said:


> Yep... us real men use big heavy baitcasters. :thumbup1:



Whatever gets 'er done. You "real men" can have it. I threw large profile/heavy reels for years before I saw the light.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Shimano Metanium MGL is bar none smoothest reel Ive ever felt across the board. Drag, cast, and reeling all butter

Shimano Style ( sold in Japan but can be bought online) my favorite.

Shimano Chronach Ci4+ --not the New Chronach is overall best for the cost


----------



## AscendAngler

I picked up an older Diawa Coastal reel on sale for 60.00 a few years back. That sucker would cast a mile........with the wind at your back. :0P 
had a hard time getting it dialed in with the changing lures I go through. My calcuttas are great, but they get a little heavy after casting a while. Recently, I've been convinced to play around with 13 Fishing. I picked up a Concept C on a deal and found an Inception on discount at Gander Mountain's closeout sale. These reels are light and tough. I can cast them all day and haven't had the first issue with them..... yet.


----------



## travhale

AscendAngler said:


> I picked up an older Diawa Coastal reel on sale for 60.00 a few years back. That sucker would cast a mile........with the wind at your back. :0P
> had a hard time getting it dialed in with the changing lures I go through. My calcuttas are great, but they get a little heavy after casting a while. Recently, I've been convinced to play around with 13 Fishing. I picked up a Concept C on a deal and found an Inception on discount at Gander Mountain's closeout sale. These reels are light and tough. I can cast them all day and haven't had the first issue with them..... yet.


I've read good things about 13 Fishing in the past couple years. Looking forward to the Concept Z when it hits Feb. '18. Being an avid kayak and surf fisher, my reels have been known to take an occasional dunk in the salt, and not having metal ball bearings to worry about would be quite nice.


----------



## rklazajr

travhale said:


> I've read good things about 13 Fishing in the past couple years. Looking forward to the Concept Z when it hits Feb. '18. Being an avid kayak and surf fisher, my reels have been known to take an occasional dunk in the salt, and not having metal ball bearings to worry about would be quite nice.


I have a 13 fishing a, used once and now there is a grind. Had mainly been using lews inshore, the silver one not the black one. Great reel. Then I got a revo inshore on clearance. That is a nice reel. Smooth and casts forever. 

Just got a daiwa tws coastal from jet, got it for $139 after a coupon. I think the spool is still spinning. Going to use it in 2 weeks. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## AscendAngler

rklazajr said:


> I have a 13 fishing a, used once and now there is a grind. Had mainly been using lews inshore, the silver one not the black one. Great reel. Then I got a revo inshore on clearance. That is a nice reel. Smooth and casts forever.
> 
> Just got a daiwa tws coastal from jet, got it for $139 after a coupon. I think the spool is still spinning. Going to use it in 2 weeks.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I hate to hear that about your 13 reel. which style was it? they have a great customer service dept. that will swap it for you if you have any problems. Revo Inshores are very nice. I look forward to hearing how much you enjoy that Diawa.


----------



## Diggety

I have an Abu Black Max from back in my midwest bass days. I thought it'd corrode and die in no time down here, but with minimal care it's still going strong w/out a single issue. I wouldn't recommend it for saltwater, but I'm a believer in the Abu brand at least.


----------



## Desert Eagle

I know I'm responding late - but I wanted to make a few points on baitcaster reels. Like Chris V and some others, I'm also a hard-core Abu Garcia fan for both their reels and their rods. I order most all my AG tackle from their web site - any damage in shipping, take a photo of the damage with a photo of your receipt and they'll ship another. AND they provide free shipping quite often. I have MANY AG reels, e.g., 2 Revo NaCls in 50 and 60 series, 2 Revo Inshore, and 2 MGX2, and a few older large spool reels - 6000C in gold, etc. If you compare AGs with Shimano (NOT knocking Shimano 'cause they do make good bicycle brakes [kidding]) you'll note that AG beats them and others in drag pressure which is important when you hook into that 40" Red at 3MB. Only the Shimano Tranx will measure up with AG in drag pressure but the Tranx will set you back a few and they are heavy. AGs stand up to salt water with their finish. I have yet to have an AG rod to fail me - with the exception of rod tips and line guides but those failures were my fault.


----------



## Desert Eagle

Emerald Ghost said:


> I want to put a nice inshore combo together for Speckled Trout and looking for input on a good reel.
> Backlash and salt corrosion resistance are particularly important to me.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your opinion.



Abu Garcia Revo Inshore and strap it to an Abu Garcia 7'6" Veritas 2.0 Med-Heavy. And if that unexpected Bull Red strikes, you'll be able to handle him as well as the slot Specs & Reds. I'd also spool the reel with either 30 or 40lb Suffix Advanced Super Line. 40lb may be a bit heavy but comes in handy with hang-ups and squirrel fishing. The Inshore also works well with light lures, e.g., 14 & 17 size Mirrorlures.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2

I put this pic up on IG a few weeks ago, but it seems to fit this post. These are a few of my favorite inshore reels, that cover everything from 1/16oz-2oz. 2 custom Curado 51E(6.2:1, 7.1:1), 2 Chronarch CI4+(6.2:1, 7.6:1), '13 Metanium XG(8.5:1). If I had to pick one, it would be the Chronarch CI4+ HG. Good line capacity, brass gears, X-ship cranking power make them little tanks. Now that the Chronarch G is on the market, it's probably the only reel I will need for inshore.


----------



## Nooner

Ocean Master said:


> The Abu's and Chronarch then Curado seem to be the most popular. A bunch of them come through here for tune up's only.


Hey Ocean Master, I have a Curado that the drag is stuck on. It's so bad I've broken one of the stars of the star drag reel. Is this something that can be fixed. I tried to contact Shimono but no luck. The reel was used maybe three times, so needless to say I'm not to happy with a Curado reel.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## caim

I have had a great exp with the calcutta and cardiff. Both have served me well with 0 issues yet. I just wash after ever use and they are ready to go!


----------



## rklazajr

AscendAngler said:


> I hate to hear that about your 13 reel. which style was it? they have a great customer service dept. that will swap it for you if you have any problems. Revo Inshores are very nice. I look forward to hearing how much you enjoy that Diawa.


The 13 fishing reel is the concept A model. Ended up replacing the bearings and all is good. 

I've used the daiwa tws coastal a couple of times now. I like it. It's smooth and light. Has a good drag. Handled a bunch of black drum without a problem. No problem throwing light weight baits. If you can get one cheap it's defiantly a good reel to get.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ocean Master

Its really amazing when the body on many low profile casters is all the same for different brands of reels. The 13 Fishing is the same as the Lew's, ect. Any of the made in China reels. The more expensive they get the better internal parts. 

All of them are almost exactly like the common Shimano low profile. No copy rights in China. They can copy any other reel. 

Baitcasters are one of my favorites to work on. You get great results in casting with just a few parts. 

I can only throw a magnetic reel. Ive tried others but just cant do it and I give up. I also can't throw anything less than 1 ounce. It is rewarding though when you get a perfect long cast.

I do use a Daiwa Lexa 400 high power model offshore. The low gear model. Its super fun to catch Snapper and everything else with a large hand sized reel.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

My fav. baitcaster is the one that Ocean Master most recently serviced LOL 

Shimano EVERYTHING LOL


----------



## Solace

*Abu Garcia*

Echo Abu Garcia..I use the old 6500


----------

